# Visual Snow



## Amodais (Sep 13, 2009)

Visual Snow
Wikipedia



> Visual snow is a transitory or persisting visual symptom where people see snow or television-like static in parts or the whole of their visual fields, especially against dark backgrounds.
> 
> The severity or density of the "snow" differs from one person to the next; in some circumstances, it can inhibit a person's daily life, making it difficult to read, see in detail and focus correctly.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately this has struck as of January '09, and as the description suggests there is "nothing wrong with your eyes or brain". In addition to this many people, as well as I, have several other symptoms such as being subjected to greatly increased after images causing "Trails" such as the ones people experience while on acid or other hallucinogens, light auras, "star bursts", and tinnitus. It has much in common with HPPD but happens seemingly randomly not following drug use.

There is very little known about this disorder as well as little research being done due to the fact it isn't life threatening in anyway and the rarity (1 in 100,000). Though what research has been done suggests it's because of the brain rather then the eyes causing the problem. They theorize it is caused by neurotransmitters not being uptaken fast enough or to much in the synapse. This is backed up by reported worsening of the symptoms while taking SSRI's or any drug that releases transmitters.

Many people (again me included) have pre existing mental disorders, particularly anxiety ones before the onset of the disorder. The only drugs that seem to have an effect on this condition are anticonvulsants which suggests it is a visual manifestation of a mental disorder.

It hasn't really affected my quality of life, it's just...... annoying.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 13, 2009)

I know floaters are a normal part of aging and are usually benign, as mentioned in this thread:

http://forum.psychlinks.ca/general-...ving-shadows-and-having-brain-zaps-again.html


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 13, 2009)

Had you discontinued any medications prior to the onset of these symptoms? If so, which medication(s)?


----------



## Amodais (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: "Visual Snow"*

Floaters get worse in bright light not when you close your eyes or when the room is completely dark. Floaters' are see through and quite large, this looks like constant and extreme very small flashes of light almost giving the object the appearence that it is vibrating. Like when the cable isn't fully sucured to the anttena input.

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------




David Baxter said:


> Had you discontinued any medications prior to the onset of these symptoms? If so, which medication(s)?



Nope.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 13, 2009)

Have you seen an eye doctor?  Have you seen a neurologist?  Have you tried anti-anxiety meds as a treatment? I see the Wikipedia article seems to suggest (besides anxiety or an eye problem) that it could be a symptom of migraine with headache absent, but I would think that wouldn't last too long.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 13, 2009)

Good point, Daniel. Have you been evaluated for visual migraine? How long do these symptoms last when they occur?


----------



## Daniel (Sep 13, 2009)

Only reported in 20 patients:

Persistent aura without infarction: description of ...[Cephalalgia. 2005] - PubMed Result

Persistent aura without infarction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Amodais (Sep 13, 2009)

I have had an MRI but I'm not sure if they tested me for migraine aura. I'll ask my doctor about it next time I see her, thanks for the possible explaination  . My symtoms persist 24/7 and don't get worse or better at any point during the day. I'm currently trying Gabapentin for depression and this disorder, i've noticed slight improvment on my condition.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't believe it could be visual migraine if it's constant.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 13, 2009)

> I'm currently trying Gabapentin for depression and this disorder, i've noticed slight improvment on my condition.


I know for tinnitus, they prescribe anti-anxiety meds like Xanax as a way to help accelerate the process of getting used to it (habituation) so that one minds/notices it less and less:



> sounds that are new, or associated with a negative experience, are   treated as significant, evoke an emotional response that triggers the body   to prepare for "fight or flight." The repetition of these sounds   results in enhancement of their perception and in a resistance of their   perception to be suppressed by other signals. The repetition of signals   not associated with positive or negative reinforcement results in the disappearance   of a response to their presence, i.e., in habituation.
> 
> The auditory pathways play a secondary role. According to this model the annoyance of tinnitus is determined exclusively by the limbic and autonomic nervous systems.
> 
> ...





> When a patient has successfully habituated using TRT, the perception of tinnitus frequently returns to the previous level of awareness before perception became problematic.
> 
> Tinnitus retraining therapy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ashe (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm glad that this was posted here.  I have to get my eyes/head checked for what may be 'visual snow', as I see things with a fine (extremely fine but still there) grain over them.  I may have had it my whole life (I don't know) but I only really noticed it a few months ago while experiencing severe anxiety.  The grainyness is always there, and I rarely get headaches (maybe 2 mild ones a year) and no migraines as of yet, so I don't think that what I have is caused by that.  Sometimes I don't notice it when I'm intently focusing my attention on something else.  I don't really get floaters (other than the dust in my eyes) and sometimes when I see something bright it leaves an afterimage that seems to last longer than it should, but nothing too bad.  I should probably mention that for a couple of years now I've had this recurring 'dark spot' just left to the center of my vision in my left eye.  I had it for a while and then it went away, but it's been back for the past couple of months due to stress.  I visited some eye doctors last year about it, and my eyes are fine.  The second doctor I saw told me that she has the same thing, and that it bothers her most when she is tired (I find that is true, since when I'm tired it's the most noticable, but the more rested and relaxed I am it starts to go away).  Other than that I forgot what she said it was, since it was a year ago and I don't have the best memory for that stuff. 

I also find that the condition isn't painful or harmful in any way, just kinda irritating.

I am so glad that this was mentioned on these forums (what a great site!) as I posted a message about this topic yesterday, without knowing that it was already mentioned here before.  Sorry, I'm just really happy to be on these forums. :2thumbs:

I find it bothers me the most when I'm tired because I get more anxious then, so if I do something to soothe that then I'm ok.  I also tell myself that at least I can see pretty darn well, so I should be happy with what I have since there are people out there who live their lives being blind (it's just a personal pep-talk that seems to get me a lot less anxious, I'm not saying that other people don't have the right to complain or feel irritated because they definately do!  It just helps me to feel better).  I think my problem is that when I get anxious I get hyper-sensitive to everything around me, whether it be hearing, feelings, sight and sense of touch, etc., so that's why I notice it the most then.  I'll be taking anti-anxiety/depressant meds this upcoming week so I'll stay posted with whether or not that changes anything.

I hope that they can figure out how to help you with your vision problem, Amodais.  Thankfully we live in an age where every year there are better medical advancements, so I have hope for that! 

(P.S., sorry if my post seems kinda long >.<!)


----------



## brennro (Nov 22, 2009)

Ashe, how you doing now? I'm from Ottawa as well.


----------

